# Berry Jelly Tots



## Michael van Jaarsveld (8/8/16)

Hi guys,

When I started vaping I bought a small bottel of a juice called berry jelly tots.

For the life of me I cannot remember the brand but it was a small bottle maybe 15ml.

Does anyone know of this juice or a juice semi the same?

My girlfriend is having anxiety attacks from not having this juice..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

